# rohloff shifter with nuvinci n360 hub



## tlupfer (Dec 12, 2007)

would it work?

how about the cool shifters seen in this thread. the n360 hub is actually kind of neat, but the shifter is a bit underwhelming.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Sure it could work - dual cable pull, right? But, you lose the infinitely variable appeal of the NuVinci doing that. Rohloff shifters are indexed.


----------



## tlupfer (Dec 12, 2007)

Drew Diller said:


> Sure it could work - dual cable pull, right? But, you lose the infinitely variable appeal of the NuVinci doing that. Rohloff shifters are indexed.


rohloff shifters are not indexed....they just pull cable and the indexing occurs inside the hub. it's neat.

the variable here is whether a rohloff shifter pulls as much cable as a nuvinci shifter. I imagine perusing tech docs could give me my answer, but I was hoping someone would just tell me


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah, I see -- I was assuming.

It sounds like you're doing something unusual - tech docs are your friend. Believe me, I like unusual =)


----------



## tlupfer (Dec 12, 2007)

In case anyone else is curious, this works quite well with the N360. It's around 85% of the rohloff cable pull (unscientific measurement based on using just under 12 of 14 "gears").


----------



## No Skid Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

So does the Rohloff pull more cable? Do you have to twist less to change more? I don't like how the Nuvinci shifter has to move lots to shift little.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

tlupfer: do you have pics?
thanks


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew Diller said:


> Sure it could work - dual cable pull, right? But, you lose the infinitely variable appeal of the NuVinci doing that. Rohloff shifters are indexed.


Rohloff indexing is in the hub. Shifter freely turns when not attached.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually had a few long conversations about the Nuvinci shifter recently. One with an engineer friend of mine where we designed a trigger shifter and electronic road brifter. And one with my Nuvinci rep, where we actually talked about the first conversation. 

Long story short Nuvinci is working on a new shifter. It sounds like it's just going to be a slimmed down twist shifter. They aren't against a trigger shifter but my rep was telling me that they would rather just develop stuff and then try to find a market rather then develop stuff for the demand. He did say that if a company came to them with a big order and wanted a different style shifter they would be willing to come up with some stuff. He also said hey are willing to provide tech specs to anyone that wants to try to make something.


----------



## No Skid Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

No Skid Marks said:


> So does the Rohloff pull more cable? Do you have to twist less to change more? I don't like how the Nuvinci shifter has to move lots to shift little.


Anyone know?
Why the hate for Grip Shift from most people? I think it's arguably better for gearbox use as you aren't limited by how many gears you can shift at once like a mech. So multi shifts are easier with grip possibly than triggers.
I'll have to try a grip shift on my Alfine 8 too see. The Zerode modified Sram trigger is pretty good though. Can change enough gears in one hit for DH usage.


----------



## meepsonwheels (Apr 27, 2014)

No Skid Marks said:


> Anyone know?
> Why the hate for Grip Shift from most people?


I don't think it's necessarily grip shifters, but the incredibly cheesy design with the giant plastic indicator that Nuvinci makes. I'm currently considering getting one, but this is a huge turn-off for me.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Has anyone thought to try and build something like a Pauls Thumbie barcon? I imagine the standard downtube shifter and a Nuvinci have vastly different throws. but I wonder how different. as in, would a travel agent get it in the ball park? or would the entire barcon need to be made?

seems that kind of shifter lends itself to the indexless idea. you'd need actual numbers to even know if such an idea was remotely possible.


----------

